# Electronic Clocks



## tragopan (Nov 29, 2009)

I am looking for a used electronic clock.

At the moment, I do not have an active club local to me, so there is NO club master available to load bands, this is a fatal flaw of the Benzing system (which was my 1st choice). Thus, leaving me with two choices, Unikon or Bricon. Unless there is another that I haven't found yet.

I need a clock that I can load bands into on the fly for use in training and most likely to be compatible when I move to an unknown location. (either central Oregon, Texas, New York, or the Carolinas - depends on where wife gets accepts to vet school).

-Mark


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

tragopan said:


> I am looking for a used electronic clock.
> 
> At the moment, I do not have an active club local to me, so there is NO club master available to load bands, this is a fatal flaw of the Benzing system (which was my 1st choice). Thus, leaving me with two choices, Unikon or Bricon. Unless there is another that I haven't found yet.
> 
> ...


 Hi Mark..

Wish I could Help you with clock information. I live in No Carolina and there are plenty clubs and flyers. On the other hand,Cornell University in NY is probably one of the best Vet schools in the world. They have Homer lofts there at the school and do extensive studies on the Homing instinct, or at least they were not to long ago. 
And, to totally confuse you, central Oregon is just beautiful. When I was a apprenticing chef years ago, I ran 2 Hotel kitchens. one was in Portland and the other in Salem. Oregon scenery and the coast is magnificent.

How do you like all the help, I gave you...   

Best of luck to you and the wife. I'm sure someone here on the forum can help you out with your clock questions.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

tragopan said:


> I am looking for a used electronic clock.
> 
> At the moment, I do not have an active club local to me, so there is NO club master available to load bands, this is a fatal flaw of the Benzing system (which was my 1st choice). Thus, leaving me with two choices, Unikon or Bricon. Unless there is another that I haven't found yet.
> 
> ...


I can tell you that a recent stat I saw said that 80% of the fanciers in the USA which used electronic clocks were using Unikon, so if you are looking for a safe bet, thats what I would go with. Personally, I have experience with the Bensing and like you say you need a club unit, but the clock itself is great. Also I have been reading up on the Bricon, and that would be my choice when I join a club, if the club okays it obviously. There is also a clock called a Tipes (I think thats the name, could be wrong) which is electronic but I haven't heard good/bad about it and don't know anyone who uses it.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Many clubs require a certain system, so you may want to wait. But if you want something now, I'd say unikon is the safest of the bets.


----------



## tragopan (Nov 29, 2009)

So I was just told that Unikon also requires chips to be loaded by a club unit....can someone confirm?

-Mark


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

all electronic clocks have to have some kind of chip on the birds leg, that have to be loaded into the clock for recognition of each bird.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

First go to calpigeon.org then go to classified and you can hit the unikion link from there.


----------



## tragopan (Nov 29, 2009)

Thunderbird Racing said:


> all electronic clocks have to have some kind of chip on the birds leg, that have to be loaded into the clock for recognition of each bird.


Correct - BUT.....

Bricon you can load the chip into your clock directly.

With Benzing you MUST load the chip rings via the club master before you can even train with your birds.

I am trying to figure out if Unikon requires the club master to load the chip rings before you can train with the birds.

-Mark


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

tragopan said:


> So I was just told that Unikon also requires chips to be loaded by a club unit....can someone confirm?
> 
> -Mark


Yes for unikon .


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

tragopan said:


> Correct - BUT.....
> 
> Bricon you can load the chip into your clock directly.
> 
> ...


oh I see, the club I'm flying with only has one guy with an e-clock, I think it is a Bricon.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I hate those bricon clocks. They changed their chips last year so the club had to spend over 1,000 to buy 2 new units. Well nobody can seam to use these units the way they are ment to be used. The races don't dump into the computer. Maybe all the clubs around here are doing it wrong but when you call up to ask how to do it the ppl who sell them can't even tell you how to get them to do what they are supposed to do. The Benzings are so much easier to work with.


----------



## Fly_high (Mar 30, 2011)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I hate those bricon clocks. They changed their chips last year so the club had to spend over 1,000 to buy 2 new units. Well nobody can seam to use these units the way they are ment to be used. The races don't dump into the computer. Maybe all the clubs around here are doing it wrong but when you call up to ask how to do it the ppl who sell them can't even tell you how to get them to do what they are supposed to do. The Benzings are so much easier to work with.


This is Exactly what happened to our club....


----------



## billy2boats (Mar 1, 2011)

I am very interested in the electronic clocking systems but unless it specifies for pigeon raceing I don't know what i'm looking at? I'm just getting back into the sport and my club can't process electronic clock info but I wish to enter in various races in all directions in the next few seasons. Could you help me with the exact lingo I need to be looking for?thanks Billy2boats.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I hate those bricon clocks. They changed their chips last year so the club had to spend over 1,000 to buy 2 new units. Well nobody can seam to use these units the way they are ment to be used. The races don't dump into the computer. Maybe all the clubs around here are doing it wrong but when you call up to ask how to do it the ppl who sell them can't even tell you how to get them to do what they are supposed to do. The Benzings are so much easier to work with.


Wasn't this because the software they used was something like 10 years old? If you are new to computers... there have been some changes to technology in the last 10 years.


----------

